# All the mandates of the Bible, anyone know them?



## shackleton (May 1, 2008)

Since I have become reformed I hear of a new mandate from scripture every few weeks so I was wondering if any one knew of all of them?


----------



## Iconoclast (May 1, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Since I have become reformed I hear of a new mandate from scripture every few weeks so I was wondering if any one knew of all of them?



Do you mean list them ?;



> 26And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.





> 19Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost:
> 
> 20Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.





> 1Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us,
> 
> 2Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.
> 
> 3For consider him that endured such contradiction of sinners against himself, lest ye be wearied and faint in your minds.





> 14Follow peace with all men, and holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord



Is this what you mean? I would think that the theonomy writer's or some of the postmillenial writer's would be where to look for such a list.


----------



## shackleton (May 2, 2008)

I am just constantly hearing about some "mandate" that is given in scripture that we are to follow. It is usually based on some command God gave to someone else that was never recended so everyone from that point on must follow them. The context of the original command is never taken into account. 

On the above note, most of them I have heard seem to follow along with the teachings of theonomy, Rushdooney, homeschooling, Christian Reconstructionaism etc, ironically I have never seen Matthew 28:19 viewed as a mandate and if anything has the air of a mandate it is Matthew 28:19. That was and actual command. All the ones that pertain to schooling and children seem to be rather vague and one would have to be reading into it what they wanted it to say.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 2, 2008)

I've heard of the "creation mandate," i.e be fruitful, multiply, fill the earth, subdue it.

The Great Commission may have been referred to someplace or other as the "gospel mandate."

"Mandates" sound like... sweeping categorical commands. "Love God w/ all your heart" and "love your neighbor as yourself" kind of fit the bill. Calling a command a "mandate" may sound like a "super command" or something, but really its no different from any expression of God's will for human behavior.

I don't think there is any "list of biblical mandates", because categorization is a typical human behavior. And we really can't agree.


----------



## Archlute (May 2, 2008)

shackleton said:


> I am just constantly hearing about some "mandate" that is given in scripture that we are to follow. It is usually based on some command God gave to someone else that was never recended so everyone from that point on must follow them. The context of the original command is never taken into account.
> 
> On the above note, most of them I have heard seem to follow along with the teachings of theonomy, Rushdooney, homeschooling, Christian Reconstructionaism etc...



Just let them know that your favorite mandate of all is that found in Mark 1:15, where it reads "repent, and believe in the Gospel"


----------



## shackleton (May 3, 2008)

Thanks. Some local pastor is always talking about mandates and then making some claim that is not usually even in the bible but can only be "logically deduced." I thought maybe it was an aspect of reformed theology that I was not completely aware of but maybe it is not.


----------

